# Wasserkühlung Radiatorposition



## NikBer (19. Juli 2017)

*Wasserkühlung Radiatorposition*

Moin,

ich habe vor in nächster Zeit mein System wasserzukühlen. Das beinhaltet einen i5 6600K@4,5 GHz und eine GTX 1070 Phoenix.
Als Gehäuse will ich das Phanteks Enthoo Evolve ATX TG nehmen und hab mich eigentlich auch schon entschieden einen 360er und einen 280er Radiator zu verbauen.
Mir stellt sich jetzt die Frage, ob es sinnvoller ist, den 360er oben rauspusten zu lassen und den 280er in der Front rein, oder den 360er vorne rein und den 280er oben raus. Macht das überhaupt einen Unterschied und was wäre demnach empfehlenswert? Hinten wäre zusätzlich noch ein 140er Lüfter verbaut, der warme Luft aus dem Case pustet.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Killermarkus81 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Radiatorposition*

Guten Morgen,

wird sich im Null Komma Bereich aufhalten,also nicht der Rede Wert.
Was man eher versuchen könnte ist den im Deckel befindlichen Radiator im Pull Betrieb laufen zu lassen,also die Lüfter Frischluft von aussen ins Gehäuse innere zu blasen,analog der Front.
Man darf nicht vergessen das der Radiator an der Front warme Luft ins Gehäuse abgibt und auch so höhere im Gehäuse herrschen,diese warme Abluft bekommt dann der Radiator im Deckel und heizt den Kreislauf weiter auf.
Ich hab dahingehend sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit internen Aufbauten gemacht.

Aber mal ehrlich,bei deinen verbauten Komponenten sollte es keine Probleme geben


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Radiatorposition*



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich,bei deinen verbauten Komponenten sollte es keine Probleme geben



Bei den verbauten Komponenten lohnt Wakü ja nicht mal.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Radiatorposition*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei den verbauten Komponenten lohnt Wakü ja nicht mal.



Da muss ich ihm leider recht geben.
Ich hab's aber schon oft gesagt - lohnen ist ein dehnbarer Begriff und lässt sich auf quasi alle Lebensbereiche übertragen.
Braucht ein Single eine Drei-Zimmer Wohnung,braucht man ein Auto mit über 100 Ps,braucht man eine Grafikkarte über 400€...
Wenn du Erfahrungen mit Wasserkuehlung sammeln möchtest,dann ist das ein guter Einstieg.
Und,einen Aspekt möchte ich noch einwerfen.
Ich hatte als Übergangs-Karte eine 1070 (EVGA FTW).
Wirklich leise empfinde ich keine luftgekühlten Karten mehr.
Aber was Treshold sagen möchte - dein System wird auch mit Wasserkuehlung kein deut schneller,nur eben leiser, kühler und evtl. schöner.

Anders sieht's dann bei Karten vom Schlage Referenzdesign aus (Titan) - Bei denen ist der Umbau fast Pflicht.
Ausserdem kann ich es auch nicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren wenn meine Karte bei über 70°C oder mehr vor sich hin glüht .
Und ein klein wenig mehr Takt bei beschriebenen Vorteilen ist auch bei potenten Customs 1080Ti durchaus drinnen (auch wenn diese natürlich im einstelligen Bereich liegen).


----------



## Ryle (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Radiatorposition*

Leiser wird das unter Garantie auch nicht. Wenn du da nen leisen Luftkühler und die Phoenix drin hast sind Pumpe + 5 Lüfter selbst bei geringen RPM bedingt durch das höhere Luftrauschen auf Radiatoren zumindest auf dem selben Level, eher darüber. 
Und Wakü im Evolv ist auch immer so ne Sache, das Case ist speziell im Top einfach zu restriktiv. Bei der Hardware ist das jetzt nicht so wild, aber falls du da mal mehr TDP wegkühlen musst dann gehen die Probleme los. Wenn du das Evolv nehmen willst, bleibe bei Luft, ansonsten würde ich wirklich eher was anderes suchen, sonst wirst du das irgendwann bereuen.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Radiatorposition*

Stimme dir in fast allen Punkten zu,bis auf das Thema Lautstärke.
Die Phönix hatte ich auch für ne Woche im Rechner,ist wirklich sehr leise für ne luftgekühlte Karte.
Aber eine D5 Pumpe kann man unhörbar konfigurieren und wenn man entsprechende Lüfter wählt und keine 30°C Wassertemperatur anpeilt,dann bekommt man so ein System ohne große Probleme an die 0,2-0,5 Sone Grenze.


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Radiatorposition*

Im Idle höre ich eine D5 immer, im Gegensatz zu meiner Phoenix Karte, weil die dann still steht  Und ich wage zu behaupten, das man wohl öfterim idle als unter last ist. Unter Last ist mein Rechner jetzt auch leiser als mit Wakü, wenn auch nicht ganz so kühl


----------



## Killermarkus81 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Radiatorposition*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Im Idle höre ich eine D5 immer, im Gegensatz zu meiner Phoenix Karte, weil die dann still steht  Und ich wage zu behaupten, das man wohl öfterim idle als unter last ist. Unter Last ist mein Rechner jetzt auch leiser als mit Wakü, wenn auch nicht ganz so kühl



Mit Luft kühlen kann aber jeder - lol!
Was anderes fällt mir jetzt auch nicht mehr ein...


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Radiatorposition*

Das stimmt 
Wakü war in meinem Fall leider mehr Basteltrieb als sinnvoll und der ist jetzt befriedigt, vorerst. Jetzt hat die Karte halt 69 Grad unter Last, statt 45, mir doch egal 

Ich finde halt, man sollte sicher genau fragen, was man von einer Wakü erwartet und ob man diese Temperaturen wirklich benötigt (das ist wohl vor allem beim OC der Fall), vor allem wenn man bereits eine der besten LuKü-GPUs hat, wenn nicht die Beste.
Kann man die auch mit Basteln, oder Optik beantworten ist das natürlich vollkommen O.K (ist ja immerhin ein Hobby). Wenn man jedoch den heiligen Grahl in Sachen Lautstärke erwartet, ist das wohl etwas schwierig, besonders intern!


----------



## NikBer (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Radiatorposition*

Edit: Zitat war nicht eingebunden


----------



## NikBer (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Radiatorposition*



Ryle schrieb:


> Wenn du das Evolv nehmen willst, bleibe bei Luft, ansonsten würde ich wirklich eher was anderes suchen, sonst wirst du das irgendwann bereuen.


Was für ein Gehäuse kannst du mir den stattdessen empfehlen? Es sollte auf jeden Fall ein Fenster im Seitenteil haben, am liebsten Echtglas. Und wenn es irgendwie geht würde ich lieber einen MIDI-Tower nehmen, sollte bei meiner Hardware radiatortechnisch ja auch ausreichen.


----------



## NikBer (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Radiatorposition*

Sind das Thermaltake Core X31 oder das Suppressor F31 zu empfehlen? Und kann jemand sagen wie die Radiatorkompatibilität dieser Cases ist? Passen Front und Top gleichzeitig zwei 360er Radiatoren rein oder nur einer zur Zeit mit einem weiteren 280/240er?


----------



## Killermarkus81 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Radiatorposition*

Hallo again,

zur Kompatibilität kannst dir viele Informationen selbst beschaffen,achte aber auf die Radiator-
Maße.
Ich bin mit Phanteks Ethno Primo auf die Nase gefallen,da der 420er Black Ice Radiator für den Deckel zu breit war und ich lediglich auf das Maß geachtet habe.

Mit restriktiv ist einfach gemeint, das ab einem gewissen Luftdurchsatz die warme Abluft nicht mehr schnell genug abgeführt werden kann.
Das Evolv ist dahingehend jetzt nicht ideal, für dein Vorhaben aber jedoch unproblematisch (ausser es kommt später ein X299 System und eine High-End GPU zum Einsatz) - dann ist die Radiatorflaeche aber ohnehin zu knapp dimensioniert.

Ich kann immer wieder nur betonen - einmal ein Mora kaufen und für alle Zeit gerüstet sein.
Dann kannst dir theoretisch jedes Gehäuse aussuchen und bindest den Mora per Schnellkupplung an.
Pumpe und AGB können ins Gehäuse und evtl ein Radiator für den Idle/Notfall Betrieb.
So entwickelt man auch ein gutes Gefühl für die Unterschiede (Nachteil: wird alles etwas teurer).


----------



## NikBer (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Radiatorposition*

Extern kommt für mich nicht in Frage...
Ich habe mir aber auch schon gedacht, dass bei meiner Hardware auch das restriktive Design nicht allzu große Probleme machen sollte. Kann sonst noch jemand was zum Phanteks Enthoo Pro M sagen? Ist ja von der Größe und des Designs im Innenraum ähnlich zum Evolve, sollte aber einen besseren Airflow haben ohne die Abdeckungen oben und in der Front.


----------

